# TiVo Stream 4K Chrome Casting



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Today I was watching something on TV, and the network moved it over to streaming. I got adventurous when I noticed there was a casting icon on the player. I noticed that my TS4K was available. Since I have 4 TS4Ks and 4 of them have the same name, I went through them until I found the one connected to the TV I was watching. I notice that the TS4K casting works where my other devices do not. It connects quickly and lets you watch anything from your PC to your TV.

Right click anywhere








Notice that my Samsung and TiVos only work on specific sites.


----------

